# Veggie garden in the desert?! Help



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Hmmm I'm not in an arid area, but we are almost pure sand. So I'd think similar theory's may apply. 

I'd definitely till or plow the current ground and add as much organic material as possible. If seasoned, I'd be inclined to till or plow again and plant. 
Another option for now to get plants going while you try to improve the soil would be growing in containers of some sort. Even plastic drums cut in half. Should support some plants to get the ball rolling. And are easy on water. 
And as far as watering, a drip system may be to your advantage there. Slow constant water, and you can cover the roots areas to prevent evaporation. 

Just some thoughts from a guy in Indiana lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

If I were working with that soil, I would give up gardening!

But I have a plan. 
It will be more expensive in the beginning but so worth it in the end!

Make a raised bed and buy some soil.
I use 8x8x16" concrete blocks, I buy them off Craig's list for 50 cents to a dollar.
I make my beds either 16' or 32'.
16' is 12 blocks on each side and four blocks on the ends, two rows high = 64 blocks.
32' is 24 blocks on each side and 4 blocks on the ends, two rows high = 104 blocks.
You can make the rows any length but I would keep them 4 blocks wide, any wider and you can't reach across, any narrower and you can't get two rows of larger plants in your beds, like peppers and eggplant.
Also stagger the blocks on first and second row.

Now for the hard part, see if there is a composting place in your area.
Mine is St louis compost, they sell mulch to top soil to garden blends to cow manure compost. I buy the Garden mix.

St. Louis Composting, Enriching the Soil - Naturally - Since 1992. 636-861-3344

Another place to try is a material supply co.

Kirkwood Material Supply, Inc.

I also add some bagged rice hulls and bagged cotton burr compost to the soil to help in aeration of the soil.
every year I add a little compost to the beds to keep them from compacting. The beds do need a bit more water and a bit more fertilizer than in ground beds. But you can get drip irrigation and be very water conscientious.

But anyway I would fill the beds with bought soil, If you get soil from a composting place, there are no weed seeds and the ph has already been checked, the sides of the beds are great to sit on when you need to weed or plant.

I love mine!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, yeah I agree with Taffy!

Excited you are going to go for it though!

I would also recommend building a shade structure with cloth or even putting up a shaded hoop house.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

I love all the ideas. Shade would def help the plants from burning up. Its over 100 here today. I cant convince myself to leave the house! god only knows how im gonna get a job and exist out in that heat, let alone grow plants!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey girl,
Found this article and thought of you!
Straw Bale Garden
So how I would start your garden, then allow the straw to compost and develop your beds.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> Hey girl,
> Found this article and thought of you!
> Straw Bale Garden
> So how I would start your garden, then allow the straw to compost and develop your beds.


whoa thats crazy...I would have never thought of that! I may start yp a few experimental bales using compost from craigslist as soil. it would work good for some of the organic mcrops, probably.

One thing I noticed: the horses turned the water on last week and it spilled across the yard in a river.
Two rays later some sort of seedlings are sprouting. So...that crappy looking dirt supports some life. Maybe just not to the level of veggies. 

I have a bunch of seedlings in the kitchen and a giant handful of seed packs that I want to plant. Its starting to make me itchy lol


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

Other than raised beds, don't let the ground go fallow. grow a cover crop- I believe clover, alfalfa or rye is popular, but anything would work. Alfalfa and clover would fix nitrogen into the soil. With cover crops, you turn them under before they get too stemmy, and they compost within the ground.

Get cozy with any coffe place, and ask for their used coffee grounds. you could also get used egg cartons, which are good for retaining water. other than taht, look up water gel. you mix those into the soil, and they expand 400x with water and distribute it as needed (or so they say. I use it to feed crickets.) Talk to any other horse, cow, goat or chicken owners in your area, and they might be glad to have manure taken off their hands. 
Growing heirloom plants that are drought resistant would also help. 

Won't help the garden specifically, but set up a water catchment system. the water collected could be used to water your garden during dry times. If you're in a really dry area, just a 55gallon will suffice. (Pro tip: Set it up on concrete blocks and put a spigot in it.)
Cheap raised beds idea: used rail ties, pallets (pallets have 1001 other uses too)


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Kotori, It's horribly dry here. Not sure a rain barrel would help! I did however buy some seeds...still gotta order some alfalfa. I wanted to experiment with it and see if it was even feasible to grow it here! I'm sure that even if the experiment patch fails, it couldn't but help the underlying soil! =)

I wonder if people offer free pallets on craigslist around here?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I say talk to your Ag extension office. They can provide you with information on growing in your local area and most will provide free, or for a small fee, seminars on growing gardens or crops


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I say talk to your Ag extension office. They can provide you with information on growing in your local area and most will provide free, or for a small fee, seminars on growing gardens or crops


Did not realize that even existed!!! Who woulda known?

So, this would be what I'm looking for, then? Riverside County Master Gardeners - Riverside County Master Gardeners


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes ma'am!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'll preface by saying I haven't read replies. Raised bed. Improved soil, rowing in the raised beds and planting in the rows not on the hills and mulching. You can probably get topsoil if you call a construction company and ask for it. If they aren't using it they have to pay to dump and many here will reroute to you so there isn't a dump fee. Add in your manure, mix well and if the manure is not cured you will need to give it time. Read Squarefoot Gardening. Google it they have a site and the book is cheap on amazon. Most libraries have a copy as well. If you can find compost it can be worth the cost if it is well composted. Many sell unfinished as finished and it can cause burn and other issues. Most is best kept as a mulch until it is finished then can be turned in. Plant a cover crop between seasons on in resting beds.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

*Desert Garden*

We live in SE NM, so the climate down here is very hot, little humidity, and the soil content is poor. We started this year prepping the garden in the fall, and rototilled it twice with some garden soil (cheap from walmart) and fertilizer. For our hard to start plants (such as jalapeno and ghost peppers) we started them in an indoor "greenhouse" that sits on our freezer:
Indoor Seed Starter - Seed Starting | Greenhouse Megastore

We did not plant/transplant until we were absolutely positive we would not get any more freezes. I also researched which plants grew better together, to try and give everything the best chance possible. In all, we planted, okra, corn, sunflowers, cherry tomatoes, tomatillos, solar fire tomatoes, jalapeno peppers, tabasco peppers, habenero peppers, cajun bell, fresno peppers, squash, watermelon, grapes, zucchini, cucumbers, rhubarb, brussel sprouts, and pole beans. I have included some pictures to show it is possible to grow veggies in bad conditions, but it will take some work. The only drawback we have seen so far is our water bill is ridiculous. 

***The pictures (in no particular order :lol are of our okra, sunflowers (my daughter is 5'6", and this sunflower was still growing), brussel sprouts, squash and the entire garden area.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you need some compost, there should be a compost facility in your area run by the City or County and you can get a truck load for not a lot of money. Till this into the ground. Water, you can use sprinklers but to conserve water , If you are in a water restricted area, use a drip or soaker line. You can get cow manure by bulk to till in the ground also. Horse poo needs to be composted really well . It is kind of late to start a garden due to the heat. You may be able to get some tomatoes still. Mine are doing poor this year. I am in a semi-desert area in CA in the SJ Valley. North of you. we just Cooled Off to 98 and 99 .. whoot whoot !!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

What about digging out a bed in sand and getting a load of topsoil dumped into it? You'd probably need a bob cat or something, but its another option.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If it is city or county as about the source. Some use human manure to be polite - while this is fine for landscaping I don't care how safe they claim it is I wouldn't use it for gardening. You don't get cross contamination between species often. The rule is if you ate it, you pooped it you don't use it to fertilize your next meal and that goes for any animal. And chicken poop doesn't go on anything around here unless it is the trees even composted that stuff is HOT.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

make sure the compost you get is from animals. you dont sludge ... yeechh...(human)
chicken poo is great for around trees ! Next year I am putting my garden in the orchard rows between the trees, and getting a bag of steer poo. Alfalfa takes a soil with a good ph. level which will improve with compost.


----------

